# HUACHO: Muestra urbana y fotos de caminantes



## Libidito

Huacho se ve que ha mejorado mucho!


----------



## -Ando

*Recordando feos momentos.*

^^ Bueno lamentablemente en mi ciudad no hay muchos monumentos arquitectónico, iglesias, ni centros históricos que mostrar porque estos se destruyeron totalmente en el terremoto de 1966 (Huacho es tan antiguo) Que nos sumió en un gran letargo económico.









​ 






​ 
En los 90 vino otro letargo económico con el cierre masivo de todas sus industrias y la canalización de los impuestos de las actividades mineras de la provincia hacia Lima, esta imagen de la avenida principal de Huacho en esos años es un ejemplo.








​ 
*Ahora la ciudad se ha recuperado de estos impactos negativos y seguimos adelante recuperando nuestra tan golpeada infraestructura urbana.
* 

*:lol: YA VIENEN MAS IMÁGENES DE HUACHO ACTUAL.* :lol:​ 







​ 







​


----------



## cesium

Impresionanates fotografías del terremoto de 1966 en Huacho.

saludos


----------



## Dimas de Porres

Linda fotos. Demuestran una ciudad bastante heterogénea. Veo que, salvo algunas edificaciones, no hay un "casco histórico". Si existe, bueno sería poner unas fotos de él.


----------



## ElioG77

Casualmente en Huacho estaba la gran planta de Industrias Pacocha (Lever Pacocha) que fabricaba toda la línea de desodorantes, jabones y detergentes de esta empresa. Posteriormente a principios de los 90 la planta se cerró y se empezaron a traer los productos de Colombia y Argentina. La planta quedo abandonada por varios años hasta que Alicorp la compró pero la mantuvo en el mismo estado de abandono hasta que acertadamente el grupo Romero (Del cual Alicorp es parte) decidió invertir y convertir esa fabrica en el actual CC Plaza del Sol Huacho.

Ahora en cuanto a la capital del Gobierno Regional de Lima provincias(GRL) el caso es que definitivamente hay una desconexión entre el norte y el sur del departamento de Lima, logicamente el punto de desconexión es la ciudad de Lima, por lo que los habitantes de la zona sur no se sienten debidamente representados en el GRL. Cañete reclama la ser la sede del gobierno regional, aduciendo que por ley la ciudad de mayor población debe ser la capital de la región. (Cañete como provincia en conjunto tiene unos 200,000 habitantes y Huaura [Huacho] unos 198,000 según el ultimo censo). Pero hay que tomar en cuenta que en terminos economicos y demograficos; el norte chico de Lima es más grande y tiene mayor movimiento comercial que el sur chico. El norte tiene su base económica sobre tres ejes que son las ciudades de Huacho, Huaral y Barranca y estos son complementados por ciudades como Chancay, Huaura, Sayan, Supe, Pativilca y Paramonga. Eso que no se está considerando a las provincias de sierra (Canta, Oyon y Cajatambo) que tambien contribuyen en la cadena. El sur chico solo tiene a Cañete como ciudad principal y San Luis, Imperial, Mala, Chilca, Calango, Lunahuana, etc como sus ejes complementarios. Lo de Asia si bien es cierto impacta en la economía del sur chico es basicamente un fenómeno estacional y sobre todo limeño.
Tenía entendido que el GRL estaba evaluando la posibilidad de crear una especie de sub gobierno para la zona sur pero no se en que habrá quedado esto.


----------



## ElioG77

Para no salirme más del tema aqui les dejo una foto de la antigua estación de Huacho del Ferrocarril Noroeste del Perú. Para referencia está al frente del CC Plaza del Sol. Por la Av. que se ve adelante antiguamente pasaba el riel rumbo a Huaura.
Este FC cerró en 1964.


----------



## -Ando

ElioG77 said:


> Para no salirme más del tema aqui les dejo una foto de la antigua estación de Huacho del Ferrocarril Noroeste del Perú. Para referencia está al frente del CC Plaza del Sol. Por la Av. que se ve adelante antiguamente pasaba el riel rumbo a Huaura.
> Este FC cerró en 1964.


 Gracias *ElioG77 *por la imagen y casualmente tengo una prueba irrefutable de lo que dice.








​


----------



## -Ando

*Vistas hacia el Puerto y Calles*









_Más 28 de julio - cuadra 3_









_Más Grau - cuadra 2_









_Terminal Cercanías de Huacho_









_Plazuela Domingo Mandamiento - En la época colonial estaba el mercado de Huacho









__Balcón republicano en la parte antigua de la ciudad - Calle Simón Bolivar.
_








_Vista del mar hacia el Barrio de la Manchurria_​ 








_Vista del mar desde el Muelle para pescadores artesanales._​ 








_Vista panorámica hacia el puerto de Huacho.
_​


----------



## *ClauDia*

mucho desorden, mucho cartel que hace contaminación visual pero no es exclusividad de Huacho es un mal de todo el país.


----------



## -Ando

*Malecón Roca*

O más conocido como el Malecón de Huacho…

Allá por el año 1919 el alcalde provincial de entonces Benjamín Roca tuvo la idea de hacer un malecón comenzando con la construcción de los primeros corredores y barandas. Al pasar las décadas se fue ampliando y en los 80 el ex alcalde Carlos Mesa cambió la infraestructura, antes de palos fierros y adobes, a cemento y en el año 2005 se hiso la última refacción cambiando algunas infraestructuras deterioradas y el mismo diseño, dándole un aire más fresco y moderno que se aprecia en las imágenes.








​ 







​ 







​ 







​ 







​ 







​ 







​ 







​ 







​


----------



## CENRIQ

impresionante Huacho...tiene potencial la ciudad^^^^


----------



## DefKoRnes

Buenas fotos de Huacho, hace 20 años que no voy por allá...muchos buenos recuerdos sobre todo de la playa.


----------



## cesium

Que bueno que se haya recuperado el malecón de la playa de Huacho, hasta hace unos años estaba totalmente abandonado.

saludos


----------



## josjos85

se ve muy bien huacho! se ve que se esta modernizando.


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE

-Ando said:


> ​


Hermosa foto, intensamente conmovedora... 
Muy bueno el malecón de Huacho...


----------



## -Ando

cesium said:


> Que bueno que se haya recuperado el malecón de la playa de Huacho, hasta hace unos años estaba totalmente abandonado.
> 
> saludos


 Ah! te refieres a los años 90, bueno en esa época todo Huacho estaba sumergido en el abandono, pero ya pasó.


----------



## -Ando

*Reconstrucción de la catedral.*

*Obispo de Huacho, Anuncia reconstrucción de la catedral.*
Después de 44 años se dará la forma a la antigua catedral. :banana2:









*En el proyecto de la reconstrucción de la catedral de la ciudad de Huacho, está contemplado la construcción de las tres torres de la Catedral de Huacho, así como su particular fachada que tenía antes del terremoto de 1966 .*

*Lo novedoso, en el proyecto también está la construcción de 16 criptas para 16 obispos. Estas criptas, serán construidas en el sótano de la catedral. Los trabajos se desarrollarán en un plazo de 3 meses*

*“Es una obra de gran envergadura que quedará para la historia de Huacho. Esta iglesia es de todos y todos deben contribuir con algo”, dijo el Monseñor Antonio Santarisero.*

*En otro momento, manifestó que la construcción será en tres etapas: la primera consiste en excavar un sótano que servirá de mausoleo, donde reposarán los restos como Eusebio Arroniz. La segunda será la parte arquitectónica, que consiste en construir dos torres laterales que significan las manos levantadas al cielo, y en la tercera se hará el embellecimiento y acabado final de la Catedral.*










_Forma actual de la Iglesia._


















​ _Trabajos de excavaciones para el mausoleo.

_ 
Tanto la noticia como el inicio de las obras alegra al pueblo huachano porque por fin se cumple un anhelo de la ciudad, recuperar su antigua iglesia.


GRACIAS POR SUS COMENTARIOS, YA REGRESO CON MAS FOTOS ​
​


----------



## -Ando

*Casas del Casco Histórico.*














































En esta casa vivió José de San Martín durante su estadía en Huacho.









Perteneció a la familia italiana de Pittaluga quien eran los administradores de la energía eléctrica en Huacho por los inicios del siglo XX.









Antiguo Cine que se abrió a inicios del siglo XX.






















































































































































































































































































































































































































*ZONA DEL CASCO HISTÓRICO*








​


----------



## Inkandrew9

Huacho tiene sus cosillas, mmm buenas fotos


----------



## Lightton

_Sinceramente no me gusta esta ciudad, nada de orden, muy monotono, asi que a nadie le moleste, es mi punto de vista._


----------



## JmC3dmodelator

^^ +1.

A mi tampoco me gusta sin embargo hay algunas partes que se salvan(muy pequeñas por cierto)... pero en general es muy fea y desordenada  quizas no tanto como Juliaca pero si como las otras ciudades del resto del Perù. Espero que cambien para bien!.


----------



## JmC3dmodelator

-Ando said:


> Gracias *ElioG77 *por la imagen y casualmente tengo una prueba irrefutable de lo que dice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Increìble como retrocedimos...


----------



## -Ando

Lightton said:


> _Sinceramente no me gusta esta ciudad, nada de orden, muy monotono, asi que a nadie le moleste, es mi punto de vista._


 Si esperabas encontrar un centro histórico español con calles perfectamente alineadas y casas del mismo diseño, pues aquí no hay. 
Huacho no tiene fundación española, nació como una reducción de ayllus que se asentaban en esta Zona. 

Cuando se estaba consolidando una zona urbana, en el siglo XVIII fue completamente destruido por los piratas ingleses. Cuando José de san Martin estuvo por esta zona, el centro fue el campo de batalla del ejército libertador y el realista. En los 60 un terremoto destruye nuevamente el centro. Y la crisis económica en los 90 sumergió esta zona al abandono por 10 años.

El INC nunca se molestó en declarar esta zona que es Histórica como patrimonio de la nación cuando tuvo la oportunidad, es más, al antiguo mercado de abastos le quitó esa denominación recientemente. (Sabe Dios si estará siguiendo los intereses de una empresa que quiere construir un supermercado en ese lugar).

Es muy lamentable pero al no estar declarado como patrimonio cultural, los dueños, son dueños de hacer lo que quieran con estas construcciones.


----------



## chikobestia

se ve bonito el Malecón de Huacho, hace años que no lo visito.


----------



## Limeñito

Me llamó mucho la atención ese cerrito llamado Santa María. ¿Hay más fotos de ese lugar?

En noviembre, cuando fui a Huaraz, pasé por allí de noche (casi la medianoche). No vi ningún letrero, pero estoy seguro que era Huacho, y de veras la ciudad es más extensa de lo que pensaba.


----------



## -Ando

Limeñito said:


> Me llamó mucho la atención ese cerrito llamado Santa María. ¿Hay más fotos de ese lugar?
> 
> En noviembre, cuando fui a Huaraz, pasé por allí de noche (casi la madianoche). No vi ningún letrero, pero estoy seguro que era Huacho, y de veras la ciudad es más extensa de lo que pensaba.


Así es, no lo digo porque es mi ciudad natal, pero como leí por ahí Huacho es una ciudad súper heterogénea donde se encuentran desde el viejo centro (de las últimas fotos) hasta las construcciones más modernas como la de esta foto que se ubica al este de la ciudad.








​
Las 2 panamericanas justo cruzan por zonas de poco atractivo como se dice pero si uno se da su paseo en la ciudad se encontrará de todo, urbanísticamente hablando.


----------



## -Ando

*Panorámicas Periferias Oeste*









_
Vista al sur_









_Vista desde el Puerto
_








_Vista al Norte desde el estadio_









_Vista de Sur a Norte_









_Vista al mar

__Todos los comentarios contructivos son bienvenidos_​


----------



## MONINCC

Recièn veo tu thread Ando Ando... primera vez que veo fotos de Huacho, me gusta el malecon!!!


----------



## Tyrone

Interesantes panorámicas ... como cualquier ciudad peruana abundan las paredes sin tarrajeo


----------



## SCristian

Efectivamente como comenta Tyrone las paredes no terrajeadas abundan en todas las cuidades de nuestro país; es parte de la cultura de la informalidad, la inexistente planificación urbana y el poco valor que se le da al cuidado del ornato por parte de nuestra población en general....Sin embargo no soy pesimista y veo alguna mejora en estos últimos años y espero que teniendo como agentes de cambio a la educación y el crecimiento económico las nuevas generaciones puedan cambiar esta realidad....Eso sí; yo que he pasado los 30 años puedo asegurarte que Huacho, la tierra donde nací, ha ido mejorando en el tiempo aunque no como los que amamos esta tierra hubiesemos querido....


----------



## MisteryWorld

Bueno si que es un problema lo de las parades sin tarrajeo, gracias por las fotos
que solución habria? algo del mismo gobierno? nose

Saludos


----------



## Romeo2201

SCristian said:


> Efectivamente como comenta Tyrone las paredes no terrajeadas abundan en todas las cuidades de nuestro país; es parte de la cultura de la informalidad, la inexistente planificación urbana y el poco valor que se le da al cuidado del ornato por parte de nuestra población en general....Sin embargo no soy pesimista y veo alguna mejora en estos últimos años y espero que teniendo como agentes de cambio a la educación y el crecimiento económico las nuevas generaciones puedan cambiar esta realidad....Eso sí; yo que he pasado los 30 años puedo asegurarte que Huacho, la tierra donde nací, ha ido mejorando en el tiempo aunque no como los que amamos esta tierra hubiesemos querido....


hace poco estuve en Huacho, y lo poco que vi de la ciudad, la verdad que no me agrado. Bueno, estuve en el centro, y es muy desordenado. Todo grafiteado, pintado con colores huachafos, letreros fosforecentes, pistas con bache, muros sin tarrajear.

Aun asi, las calles estaban limpias, sin basura en el suelo. Al menos algo salvable. Habia una que otra casa antigua, de interesante construccion de epoca. Otro punto a favor, es el nuevo centro comercial, que le da un respiro al desorden de huacho. 

El malecon, igual, desperdiciado con tanta edificacion informal.

Cabe recordar, que Huacho es solo un distrito de Huaura. El mas comercial del norte chico. Huaura, la provincia en si, es grande, y turistico. Esta desde el balcon del libertador, hasta la laguna encantada, la cual visite y me dio la sensacion de estar en un oasis en medio del desierto. Huaura es bien verde, hay harta chacrita, llena de vida. Recomiendo darse un paseo por la Campiña

Si tuviera que aprobar o desaprobar mi visita a Huaura, lo aprobaria, mas por el entorno campestre, que la ciudad en si. Lo bueno es que no esta todo perdido, las inmobiliarias le estan echando ojo a Huaura y se estan haciendo construcciones formales (no las vi, pero amigos huachanos me lo mencionaron) y con cierta armonia. Ademas que huaura tiene harto terreno para crecer ordenadamente. LA GENTE DE HUACHO ES sencilla amable y hospitalaria , ellos se merecen una ciudad mas linda. Auguro que la tendran. Plaza El Sol es el primer gran pasito.


----------



## -Ando

_*Creo que hay que ir al origen*_, desde su nacimiento por el siglo XVI, la ciudad *no tuvo fundación española* es decir no hubo ningún tipo de planificación urbana como las demás ciudades. Sólo fue una reducción.

Y con en pasar de los años – siglos, antiguos caminos - senderos que pasaban entre las chacras se convirtieron en calles. Llegamos al siglo XX y la ciudad se quedó con las callecitas. 










En la actualidad las calles de Huacho (Que ahora es el centro) son muy pequeñas, _*no hay espacio *_para poner los establecimientos como debe ser. Por ello los negocios no tienen otra que poner sus letreros. 

Las paredes sin tartajear es una problemática nacional, puesto que: “Para qué voy a tartajear mi pared, que tal si mi vecino construye 3 pisos y me lo tapa, voy a tartajear por las puras”.

Felizmente en las periferias, Este – Norte ya se está pensando en una nueva y *verdadera planificación*, y bueno, nuestro centro se quedará tan pintoresco como todos comentan.

pero _*cómo se podría reenfocar esta parte de la ciudad*_.

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios, son bienvenidos…


----------



## SCristian

Romeo2201 said:


> hace poco estuve en Huacho, y lo poco que vi de la ciudad, la verdad que no me agrado. Bueno, estuve en el centro, y es muy desordenado. Todo grafiteado, pintado con colores huachafos, letreros fosforecentes, pistas con bache, muros sin tarrajear.
> 
> Aun asi, las calles estaban limpias, sin basura en el suelo. Al menos algo salvable. Habia una que otra casa antigua, de interesante construccion de epoca. Otro punto a favor, es el nuevo centro comercial, que le da un respiro al desorden de huacho.
> 
> El malecon, igual, desperdiciado con tanta edificacion informal.
> 
> Cabe recordar, que Huacho es solo un distrito de Huaura. El mas comercial del norte chico. Huaura, la provincia en si, es grande, y turistico. Esta desde el balcon del libertador, hasta la laguna encantada, la cual visite y me dio la sensacion de estar en un oasis en medio del desierto. Huaura es bien verde, hay harta chacrita, llena de vida. Recomiendo darse un paseo por la Campiña
> 
> Si tuviera que aprobar o desaprobar mi visita a Huaura, lo aprobaria, mas por el entorno campestre, que la ciudad en si. Lo bueno es que no esta todo perdido, las inmobiliarias le estan echando ojo a Huaura y se estan haciendo construcciones formales (no las vi, pero amigos huachanos me lo mencionaron) y con cierta armonia. Ademas que huaura tiene harto terreno para crecer ordenadamente. LA GENTE DE HUACHO ES sencilla amable y hospitalaria , ellos se merecen una ciudad mas linda. Auguro que la tendran. Plaza El Sol es el primer gran pasito.


Efectivamente Romeo lo que mencionas respecto a la informalidad y el desorden que hay en Huacho; pero no debería sorprenderte pues ni Lima nuestra querida capital puede jactarse de no padecer de estos males; basta con alejarse un par de cuadras de la plaza de armas y cruzar el Río Rimac para encontrar al otro lado todo lo que mencionas...y este es un mal de todas nuestras urbes...
Es un problema cultural; sin embargo es cierto también que en estos últimos años se ven algunos indicios e intenciones de cambiar esto y me alegra. Me alegra también que seas una de esas personas que es conciente que esto debe cambiar y que hay mucho que mejorar...Ojala esta toma de conciencia siga en aumento y pronto sean muchas mas las que lo hagan...
Cuando digo que Huacho ha mejorado en algo en estos últimos años no miento; como tambien han mejorado (unas mas que otras) muchas ciudades del país quizas empujadas más por el crecimiento económico que por una planificación urbana...En fin empujemos el carro para que esto suceda y nuestas ciudades mejores y cambien de rostro paulatinamente....


----------



## -Ando

*HUACHO TENDRÁ SU PRIMER HOTEL 4 ESTRELLAS FRENTE AL MAR*

*HUACHO TENDRÁ SU PRIMER HOTEL 4 ESTRELLAS FRENTE AL MAR










El sector inmobiliario empieza, en mayor medida, a dirigir sus inversiones a ciudades fuera de la capital.

*Según Franklin Cornejo, regidor provincial de la Municipalidad de Huacho.

"Esta iniciativa estaría a cargo de la empresa Inversiones Inteligentes, quienes están evaluando los potenciales terrenos, para empezar sus operaciones el próximo año", dijo.

*Asimismo, esta empresa mantiene entre sus planes, la construcción de una torre financiera, donde se centralizarían las principales entidades bancarias. Se estima que el próximo año iniciarán el proceso de construcción en el centro de la ciudad de Huacho.*

*Viviendas*

Sin embargo, la realización de nuevos proyectos no queda con los mencionados. También tienen previsto construir 400 viviendas en Végueta, en el que su principal público objetivo serían los trabajadores de la empresa avícola Redondos y el inicio de obras está previsto para finales de año, anotó.

*En corto

* Con la instalación del proyecto de viviendas, se espera que el metro cuadrado en las zonas aledañas a la construcción se revalorice y cueste 300% más que ahora. Así se pasaría de US$ 30 a cotizarse en US$ 90, estimó la Municipalidad de Huacho.

_*Fuente: Gestión*_


----------



## SCristian

Excelente noticia la del proyecto de hotel frente al mar Ando...Ojala esto se concrete...
siempre he creido que la zona del malecón tiene un potencial tremendo...el centro comercial recientemente contruido ha fortalecido y valorado la zona...
Si esto se concreta te aseguro que no pasará mucho tiempo para que más inversiones lleguén....


----------



## El Bajopontino

Se nota una ciudad en pleno crecimiento,pero le falta mejorar muchísimo, las panorámicas no le favorecen.

Me gustaría ir a conocer, se ve de regular tamaño, sólo conozco hasta Huaral, aunque a Huacho fui de niño y tengo varios amigos de por allá.


----------



## -Ando

*Más Calles de Huacho*

^^ *Gracias por comentar. Te invito visitar nuestra ciudad, No te arrepentirás y te digo que estas panorámicas no es todo, mi intención es colocar fotos de todo Huacho, no solamente la parte "bonita", para que den sus opiniones (ya que han visto tantas ciudades) de lo que se podría mejorar.*

*^^^^SCristian: Ojalá vengan más inversiones para mi ciudad, estaré publicando más noticias interesantes...*








​ 







​ 







​ 







​ 







​ 







​ 







​ 
*Como ven en nuestras calles, en nuestra ciudad no nos podemos dar el lujo de poner jardines, ni árboles en nuestras calles para que luzcan mejor como en otras ciudades porque simplemente NO HAY ESPACIO, pero quisiera saber sus sugerencias. Comenten...*


----------



## MisteryWorld

buena tanda de fotossss


----------



## uspaorkoo

grandes problemas de las ciudades peruanas:

1.- La cantidad de Carteles publicitarios y colorinches
2.- El tarrajeo
3.- El cableado aereo

Huacho es un contraste tiene zonas que dejan mucho que desear y zonas bastante interesantes y modernas...


----------



## MisteryWorld

Mas me quejaria del tarrajeo


----------



## Victor23peru

El Bajopontino said:


> Se nota una ciudad en pleno crecimiento,pero le falta mejorar muchísimo, las panorámicas no le favorecen.
> 
> Me gustaría ir a conocer, se ve de regular tamaño, sólo conozco hasta Huaral, aunque a Huacho fui de niño y tengo varios amigos de por allá.


idem ^^ ya ira mejorando


----------



## -Ando

*Bueno ahora me alejaré un poco del centro de la cuidad....*

*UAP Sede Huacho*​*

*

















​ 







​ 







​


----------



## -Ando

*CAJAKA*












































​


----------



## -Ando

*HUACHO TENDRÁ SU AERÓDROMO*

*HUACHO TENDRÁ SU AERÓDROMO*​ 
*Cercanía a la capital no le impedirá tener su aeródromo con proyección a aeropuerto.*

La municipalidad de Huaura anuncio que se inició el proyecto de construcción del aeródromo en la zona de Chambara al este de Huacho, donde ingenieros de la FAP, Aeronáutica y Fuerza Aérea fueron a la zona a recoger datos para la realización de dicha obra.


_Fuente: emisora local_


----------



## -Ando

*Domingo Mandamiento
*













































*
Costa del Norte*


----------



## -Ando

*VICHAMA















































RESIDENCIAL GRAU
*
Bueno, en Huacho no se pueden construir edificios altos, pero parece que encontraron un terreno apropiado..​ 








​


----------



## Tyrone

^^Siempre se pueden construir edificios altos por más malo que sea el suelo, será más costoso nada más.

kay: bien por Huacho, se ve que está mejorando


----------



## SCristian

Tyrone said:


> ^^Siempre se pueden construir edificios altos por más malo que sea el suelo, será más costoso nada más.
> 
> kay: bien por Huacho, se ve que está mejorando


Buen proyecto el de la "Residencial Grau". Necesitamos más proyectos como estos en Huacho para cambiar el paisaje urbano de nuestra querida y amada ciudad...


----------



## -Ando

SCristian said:


> Buen proyecto el de la "Residencial Grau". Necesitamos más proyectos como estos en Huacho para cambiar el paisaje urbano de nuestra querida y amada ciudad...


Ya no es un proyecto porque ya se empesó a construir.  
Hay varios edificios "formales" que se estan construyendo. Bueno todos son de 6 pisos. hay varias residenciales que tan enrrejadas y no he probado en entrar y no hay fotos en la inter para postear, trataré de conseguir imágenes.


----------



## SCristian

-Ando said:


> Ya no es un proyecto porque ya se empesó a construir.
> Hay varios edificios "formales" que se estan construyendo. Bueno todos son de 6 pisos. hay varias residenciales que tan enrrejadas y no he probado en entrar y no hay fotos en la inter para postear, trataré de conseguir imágenes.


Excelente noticia amigo...Esto es lo que la ciudad necesita, más infraestructura.


----------



## -Ando

*Este de Huacho*

Dejamos el oeste de Huacho por un momento y no dirigimos al *este,* donde el panorama cambia radicalmente y ahora la infraestructura urbana es dominada por árboles y verdor.








​
Al este de Huacho se está apostando por una *Ciudad Ecológica*, donde el protagonista es la propia naturaleza. Donde se construye pero conservando la armonía de la ecología.








​
Donde se desarrollan proyectos urbanísticos formales como este condominio de la imagen.










De esta manera la infraestrucura urbana queda dividida en dos aspectos totalmente diferentes.


















_Vista del oeste de Huacho al fondo
_​


----------



## Romeo2201

hay que hacer mucho por huacho. Hay muchas casas qe son "cono style". Pero ver las chacras y campos con tanto verdor y los nuevos proyectos hacen ver a la ciudad con un poco de esperanza.

Ando, esas tomas las hiciste de uno de los miradores , el que tiene una iglesia en la cima no?

Buenas fotos


----------



## SCristian

Todos sabemos que la falta de terrajeo en Huacho es un problema muy antiguo y su solución va requerir mucho esfuerzo y creatividad en todo sentido. Pero lo que la municipalidad si puede hacer es exigir que las inversiones inmobiliarias que involucran grandes capitales cumplan con terrajear completamente todos los frentes de sus contrucciones. He podido constatar en uno de mis últimos constantes viajes a Huacho que estos edificios de departamentos solo terrajean la parte frontal de sus contrucciones y no así los otros lados. Esto es algo que deberia tenerse en cuenta y corregirse en adelante para mejorar el panorama visual de la ciudad.


----------



## -Ando

*Huacho de Noche*

Algunas tomas...









_Vista Parcial de sur a norte desde el cerro Satélite._









_Vista Parcial de este a oeste desde el cerro Zapata._































































_Malecón_


















_Plaza de Armas_​


----------



## chikobestia

Están bonitas las fotos nocturnas, tiene gran potencial Huacho al estar al nivel del mar.


----------



## chincha rock

Buenas tomas :cheers:


----------



## koko cusco

bastante pequeño se ve Huacho... que población tiene??


----------



## koko cusco

Las fotos del malecón me agradaron mucho... 

Tiene mucho potencial Huacho... aunque el centro es caótico...

Con un poco más de cuidado me parece que podría parecerse a ILO... tienen muchas similitudes


----------



## -Ando

koko cusco said:


> bastante pequeño se ve Huacho... que población tiene??


Bueno si nos referimos a todo el área urbana de Huacho es decir con sus distritos conurbanos hablamos de 180 mil habitantes, la provincia tiene algo de 220 mil habitantes y si hablamos sólo del distrito de huacho, cercado o centro tiene sólo 60 mil. 

Siempre, sólo han considerado la población del distrito por ello no le han dado la debida importancia a la ciudad, y por eso que algunos se sorprenden y no creen que se diga que tiene 180 mil, por algo en Huacho han construido un mall.

En las 2 primeras fotos nocturnas no es toda la extensión porque no alcanzó todo Huacho en la lente  y al otro lado del mismo cerro hay más viviendas.

El centro de Huacho tiene un aire a un pequeño centro poblado, bueno huacho nació como aldea por ello sus calles son muy pequeñas y aunque llegue al medio millón de habitantes siempre lucirá igual.




koko cusco said:


> Las fotos del malecón me agradaron mucho...
> 
> Tiene mucho potencial Huacho... aunque el centro es caótico...
> 
> Con un poco más de cuidado me parece que podría parecerse a ILO... tienen muchas similitudes


Bueno si te contara, la mayoría de las empresas que operan en Huacho tributan en Lima, no se´ por qué, por ello no hay suficiente inversión en obras públicas, Gracias a la divina ya tenemos congresistas, ojalá en los próximos años se resuelva esta problemática.

Por ahora, varias asociaciones de viviendas están recolectando dinero con sus vecinos y se está mejorando el asfalto y las veredas de sus calles independientemente de la municipalidad.


----------



## kokofett

Peruviano7 said:


> Me gusta que hayan recuperado al menos la Catedral, es algo diferente a la anterior, se ve más barroca, la otra era más simple y su torre era más alta.


Me parece que el balcon de la torre central es demasiado grande ?? Ahora creo que solo es la fachada por que detras se ve la iglesia en construccion moderna.


----------

